# Impossible Dream



## drhunter1 (Nov 27, 2006)

Wanted! Hunting club where...........

1) there are no members shooting over the GA state legal limit of Bucks.

2) None of the members are shooting everything they see.

3) the Bucks have a chance to reach maturity and spread their genes.

4)Common sense prevails

I know this is a lot to ask, but a hunter can dream cant he?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 27, 2006)

I am lucky to be a part of that...but it requires a few things.  Low members, close friends and higher fees.

Hope you find what you want, yes you are right it should not be that hard to ask


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Agree*

Jim,

You sound like you have it made. I am glad somebody does.  If you could see the things I have seen this year, you would thank your lucky stars. I pay 1100 per year for 5000 acres and it is filled with rogue hunters. 30 members. It is frustrating being 1 of a few members who let small bucks walk while the rest of them shoot everything they see and I do mean everything. Shooting them at night, over corn, you name it they do it. It is an old club and it is awesome land with great potential for great bucks, but it gets shot out like you wouldn't believe every year. I manage to kill a good buck almost every year, but its a miracle. The old members used to dog hunt and they hate still hunting, they do it because the dog hunting was stopped by surrounding land owners because they didnt care what anyone thought about what they did. They are greedy and they are going to shoot everything they see. The leaders of the club are right there doing it too and they dont want to hear you complain about it. For 1100.00 there should be some management in place. As of now I am done with it and I'm looking for another club.

Well I got that off my chest. I feel better.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 27, 2006)

except for the illegal things mentioned, are the other things against the club rules?  If so you should walk for sure.  no reason to have rules if no one will follow them.  

good luck


----------



## msdins (Nov 27, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:


> I am lucky to be a part of that...but it requires a few things.  Low members, close friends and higher fees.
> 
> Hope you find what you want, yes you are right it should not be that hard to ask



I second that....We have 6 members and pay more than I am willing to admit too. at least to my wife anyway


----------



## Rebel 3 (Nov 27, 2006)

Why dont you contact the dnr about all the illegal stuff on your hunting club?


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 27, 2006)

*DNR*

Well, I have some friends who don't ingage in that kind of activity that it would greatly effect. It is my understanding that they have been notified and they have done nothing. I believe that the DNR is overworked and understaffed. Its a tuff situation.


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well. What rules? There really aren't any. I guess, no hunting in camp ( that one gets broken also). No open fires in camp ( that one gets broken). Other than that, the sky is the limit. I'm gone. Time to walk.


----------



## Eagle Eye II (Nov 27, 2006)

*We have a club!*

I understand where you are coming from bro!

We have a club in Warren county and we're QDM.  This is a 2600 acre plot, with hot water brand new shower house, and power hook ups for campers or cabin.  Our land is owned by an environmentalist who has recently dug a lake to increase the abdundance of many types of fowel.  The club has been in existance for the last 30 years, and this guy I suspect will help manage not only the habitat but the club members as well.

I'm new this year myself and I am primarily a bowhunter.  However I haven't seen a big buck myself yet, but I've seen a lot of deer, hogs, and turkey.  I only get to hunt every other Saturday, and I missed the rut.  3 weeks ago 4 eight points were taken, and one was really nice.  Last year a 17 point nontypical was taken.

This club and under new management has the potential of being that "ideal club".

If you are interested drop me a note.

Good luck! and Happy Hunting!


----------



## drhunter1 (Nov 28, 2006)

*PM sent*



Eagle Eye II said:


> I understand where you are coming from bro!
> 
> We have a club in Warren county and we're QDM.  This is a 2600 acre plot, with hot water brand new shower house, and power hook ups for campers or cabin.  Our land is owned by an environmentalist who has recently dug a lake to increase the abdundance of many types of fowel.  The club has been in existance for the last 30 years, and this guy I suspect will help manage not only the habitat but the club members as well.
> 
> ...




Need more info.


----------



## SADDADDY (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your misfortune in that club…. 

But honestly there are tons of clubs out there that act and hunt the same way you wish for 1/2 of what your paying a year in dues….doing your homework you may look at 5-6 different clubs before you find the right one. Maybe for the same money or for $450 a year…

A lot of people get the misconception about price = trophy, and really you’ll find that not to be the case in a lot of those so called “high dollar clubs” where most of what your paying is for the amenities like power/water, camp house etc…or just squeezing enough people on the place to pay the bill year in and year out.

I’ve hunted on leased land in Florida, Georgia and South Carolina for more or less 25 years and I never paid over $600 for any lease, and happen to kill some fine deer in some really well managed properties, but I just didn’t stumble in and jumped on the first lease I looked at, or took only about half of what most club presidents would tell me about what they kill or have running around, I do a lot of phone and leg work and over a years time I may pass on 12 good leases and find that one that fits my needs and how I like to hunt.

Lucky for me I am on a awesome club (not qdm) but the mast majority of them let the little ones walk and already this season a handful of members have taken some really impressive bucks, and some that were border line, where they could have let it walk but decided to take the animal….but that’s what I like to do “Hunt” have the freedom to harvest any legal game with in Ga. State regs with out getting any grief from the other members if I come rolling in with a 15” wide 7pt…

The entire club enjoys themselves, happy for anyone who takes any deer, and no problems, everyone just likes to hunt and have a good time doing it with out being covered over with a blanket of rules…this season the club has taken maybe 12-14 bucks, some little one’s, some good 2-1/2 yr olds, and a handful of  bruisers and all for way less than half of what you had been paying… 

Good luck on your search


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 29, 2006)

drhunter is only scratching the surface, i'm a member of this club. great land , awesome hunting but way to many outlaws!


----------



## zksailfish (Nov 29, 2006)

let me know if you find a club like that, you should look for a smaller club. I did and it is easier to find people on the same page as you are.


----------



## Raven10475 (Dec 1, 2006)

I am intrested if the price is right.  Please drop me a line so we can discuss details.  Raven10475@adelphia.net


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Dec 1, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Yupneck (Dec 1, 2006)

*From dream to reality...*

I love this; You took the words right out of my mouth. This is what I am trying to form in Washington County. If you are interested, PM me and I'll give you a little information about the club we are forming. 

Yupneck



drhunter1 said:


> Wanted! Hunting club where...........
> 
> 1) there are no members shooting over the GA state legal limit of Bucks.
> 
> ...


----------

